# Frustrated!!!



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I am so frustrated right now, it's not even funny. Very rarely will I get frustrated when it comes to fishing, because I usually have pretty good luck. Of course the occasional skunk, or small fish, but for the most part I have decent trips, with the occasional larger fish. Well, in the last 2 weeks I have hit the river 4 times with a grand total of 31 hours on the water, and a total of 2 fish. Those 2 came on the same trip 5 minutes apart. In those 4 trips I would say I have had less than 12 bites. I have been using live and cut shad (fresh) and cut skipjack (frozen). I have fished hard and soft bottoms, shallow and deep, and in between, I have tried 3-way swivel and carolina rigs, I have tried everything I know. I can't figure it out. I have fished out of two different ramps in two different areas of the river. Is everyone else experiencing the same thing or has my luck just run out? I am just frustrated, had to vent a little bit. Oh and to top it off, when I went to get the truck tonight to load the boat back up, the battery was dead.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here my friend, been a very bad year...I just got done fishing 5 straight nights and never got a hit...It figures the rain finally quits and the fish are not hitting..I figure the Flats are spawning..July has always been a bad month for me..I am not going out agin untill at least August. because like you said it is very frustrating, and no fun at all.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like you two need to choose another fish to have at it till the bite returns...
Carp are always fun


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

If it makes ya feel any better my pet flathead hasn't ate the past few days. Earlier in the week he was mowing down feeder goldfish like it was no ones business. I'm going to start using him as a "when to go fishing detector."


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Mars is close to the planet right now.......


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa...


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

i'm with you gys....i am 0 for the last 3 trips...i cant even get any Carp.

Mitch


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya. I went out the other night and had some bites, but not as many as I'm used to at the spot I was fishing. So far this summer I think I've caught maybe a half a dozen cats. My summer months are usually slow with either no fish or a few dinks scattered around. My best months always seem to be September and October when the pre-winter bite is on. Even more frustrating was when I finally got into a nice sized cat, I wasn't ready for it and lost the fish after a brief fight. Judging by all the garbage and empty bait containers that were left scattered around on the ground in the area, I have no fear of people catching too many big cats there


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, if I couldn't catch a carp..I'd take up golfing !!  

PS......try stripes.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I think most of us have been going through the few fish thing lately!I am just going to fly rc planes till the weather cools off some,good luck to all of ya still trying.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

the GMR hasn't been very productive for me at all this year, especially in the past few weeks. Maybe all the rain earlier in June did it.


----------

